# Any anti-anxiety medications without lactose or gelatin?



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm vegan, and am reluctant to take medication because of the ingredients. It seems like every pill out there - Xanax, Klonopin, you name it- all of these meds have lactose in them, or they have a gelatin capsule! Are there any available without these ingredients? I may be diagnosed bipolar soon, and I'm not sure if the medication i may have to take is free of these ingredients or not.:blank

EDIT: I found four medications that are free of gelatin and lactose; Niravam(benzo), Sarafem(SSRI), Luvox(SSRI), and Pristiq(SNRI). I don't know if any of these will help me, but I narrowed these four down from a list of others. Is it possible to ask for a specific medication after getting diagnosed?


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

No vegans with this issue?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I think there are liquid forms of some SSRIs and sublingual forms of some benzos, which I'd imagine are less likely to contain those things. The reality is, you're going to struggle to find any pills (and time-release capsules) that don't at least contain lactose.

Ask yourself what's more important: sticking to your silly idealistic diet, or treating your anxiety?


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> I think there are liquid forms of some SSRIs and sublingual forms of some benzos, which I'd imagine are less likely to contain those things. The reality is, you're going to struggle to find any pills (and time-release capsules) that don't at least contain lactose.
> 
> Ask yourself what's more important: sticking to your silly idealistic diet, or treating your anxiety?


I don't see how veganism is a 'silly idealistic' diet at all. I take being vegan very seriously, and I've managed to survive this long without medication... I was just saying if I had to take medication, I would only take it without these ingredients. I think it's possible to treat my anxiety and still remain vegan at the same time.
:roll


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

candiedsky said:


> I'm vegan, and am reluctant to take medication because of the ingredients. It seems like every pill out there - Xanax, Klonopin, you name it- all of these meds have lactose in them, or they have a gelatin capsule! Are there any available without these ingredients? I may be diagnosed bipolar soon, and I'm not sure if the medication i may have to take is free of these ingredients or not.:blank
> 
> EDIT: I found four medications that are free of gelatin and lactose; Niravam(benzo), Sarafem(SSRI), Luvox(SSRI), and Pristiq(SNRI). I don't know if any of these will help me, but I narrowed these four down from a list of others. Is it possible to ask for a specific medication after getting diagnosed?


Just a suggestion.. if you ever get meds in caps made from gelatine you can always transfer the contents to veggie caps which are fairly inexpensive to buy. I do this myself as although not a vegan, I'm a strict vegetarian and won't eat crushed animals!

It's also worth writing to the manufacturers or licensed distributors of the med and complaining about the use of gelatine in medicines. The more people who complain the better. Really putting animal products into medicines is a no no and ignores the fact that large % of our society are now vegetarians and vegans.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

^ It's nice that someone else gets it... I hadn't thought of writing a letter; it wouldn't have any immediate effect on me, but it would put a voice out there :yes

I'll have to try the whole gelatine to veggie caps thing... I've seen them in health food stores, so that's a possibility. Thank you!


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

00


----------



## Hyperlimbic (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't understand how one can be Dx Bi-Polar "soon?"

If you're Dx B.P. or B.P.II Luvox can make you manic, be carefull. 

Does BUSPAR have lactose in it ? 

Good luck trying to stay vegan, but realize your health should come first!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Try Pexeva if you are in the US. It has no gelatin or lactose in it.

http://www.pexeva.com/faqs.php


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

49erJT said:


> I doubt big pharma will change unless there is financial incentive.


It depends how many letters they get. If hundreds of thousands of people worldwide all feel the same and write a letter or send an email, that's surely gonna be a constant drag for any company. Easier just to switch to veggie caps which are not that much more expensive considering how much margin they make on drugs anyway. I think it just comes down to lack of thought.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Hyperlimbic said:


> I don't understand how one can be Dx Bi-Polar "soon?"
> 
> If you're Dx B.P. or B.P.II Luvox can make you manic, be carefull.
> 
> ...


I have had suspicions that I am bipolar for years and years. Just a few days ago I actually went to the doctor about it. I haven't been officially diagnosed yet, but if I am, then I'll know.

 I heard good things about luvox. That's disappointing. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm vegan, and I stay away from FDA drugs (they test them on animals and have animal ingredients in them). I use phenibut: you can get them in vcaps, but it's cheaper to buy the powder and make your own with empty vcaps or mix the powder in something to mask the taste.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

^ Believe me, I already feel terrible about the animal testing trials they do with every pill. It is increasingly difficult to be vegan, and then there's medication... an almost impossible word for me.


----------



## p4rano1d4ndro1d (Oct 30, 2011)

My Vegan friend takes celexa (citalopram) and has also taken lexapro, same thing with less side effects. She does her vegan homework as far as I know, or at least as far as is reasonable.

my advice, and not to judge, but if you are bi-polar, it would be foolish to refuse certain SSRI's due to veganism. my own experiece of celexa went something along the lines of insomnia and spacyness for a week, maybe a month or so of overall well being, then crap out. The raised dose only made me sleep all the time.

The point is you may have to make a sacrifice to try a medication that works.


----------



## Jambon1 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi, 

Just wondering if you have had any joy with any of the above or have found any further alternatives? Thank you for the post by the way, it has provided me with alot of helpful information.


----------

